# 12/08/2021 | AEW Dynamite - Escape from New York



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Greetings friends! In just 4 days time we'll be back in Long Island for another action packed episode of Dynamite. MJF will be back in his home town of Long Island, NY. What will MJF have to say about CM Punk this week? Will MJF finally cross the line and insult AJ Lee? Only one way to find out!










This week also marks the return of Riho Lesnar. Hayter is in for the fight of her life as she hopes to try and last in the ring with this unstoppable juggernaut hoss that is Riho. For those unware Riho once slapped Minoru Suzuki so hard he had to go to the hospital because he feared he had suffered a concussion, he also lost several teeth from what I've read online. Riho may only weigh 98lbs, but she is made out of pure adamantium metal.










In this match Riho nearly chokes out Suzuki as you can tell he could barely walk as he was on the verge of losing consciousness, but somehow someway Suzuki found the strength within to barely overpower Riho and escape with his life. Riho Lesnar is just a pure bloodthirsty monster at this point. One day someone will overthrow the King Ghidorah Riho Lesnar, but until that day may God have mercy on Jamie Hayter, because Riho won't!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467120251078942720









Cody was named wrestler of the week by AEW. First he cured racism. Then he burned for the love of the fans. Then he put over Andrade as he has done for countless others. Is there anything this selfless man can't do? Congratulations to Cody from @bdon, @The Definition of Technician, @The Legit DMD, and everyone else here at Wrestling Forum!










The American Dragon looks to continue his path of destruction and run right through John Silver sending him back to The Lollipop Guild. This is going to be a real slobberknocker folks!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466973766718734351

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468351861392654337


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wardlow to win the diamond ring, please.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 112758
> 
> 
> Greetings friends! In just 4 days time we'll be back in Long Island for another action packed episode of Dynamite. Please I ask for your patience as I write out this stacked card.
> ...


Riho gonna slap dat booty


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Wardlow to win the diamond ring, please.


remember - goes to the last 2 men, and then its a singles match for the ring at winter is coming


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Riho gonna slap dat booty


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wardlow winning would be interesting to add a friction layer to MJF and Wardlow, but ultimately I don't think the eventual feud would need it. 

I wouldn't mind somebody like Lee Moriarty getting an upset win/push out of it. But I also think it still needs a bigger name to keep it somewhat relevant - Miro, Andrade could do something with it. 

Lee Moriarty vs Ethan Page would be my F2.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> remember - goes to the last 2 men, and then its a singles match for the ring at winter is coming


Wardlow and Brian Pillman Jr as last two then, in my opinion.

AEW like to do things like that where two people in the past have got some kind of history (MJF/Brian Pillman feud) - and I think Wardlow getting a win over Brian Pillman Jr is a good step up from just beating no name jobbers for the most part.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Wardlow and Brian Pillman Jr as last two then, in my opinion.
> 
> AEW like to do things like that where two people in the past have got some kind of history (MJF/Brian Pillman feud) - and I think Wardlow getting a win over Brian Pillman Jr is a good step up from just beating no name jobbers for the most part.


that'll be great - especially if Pillman eliminates MJF

I can just imagine in the future MJF asking for the ring and Wardlow not giving it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that'll be great - especially if Pillman eliminates MJF
> 
> I can just imagine in the future MJF asking for the ring and Wardlow not giving it


It's how Punk vs. MJF will end.

It wouldn't surprise me if Punk starts to big up Wardlow in the build up to Punk/MJF - starts saying that he really could be something if he wasn't stuck hiding behind MJF and all of this, planting seeds in his head - then during the match, MJF sees an opening, asks Wardlow for the ring to be able to cheat, Wardlow rejects him and walks off, MJF turns round, Punk hits him with the GTS and wins...

MUST have Wardlow on TV and in squash matches throughout all of that though, really try and see how the crowd reacts to him. Because if it's a good response already, turning on MJF will put him on a notch with the crowd.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 112768


I'm glad she didn't bring this move over to her reboot. Fucking hate the wet willy


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I'm glad she didn't bring this move over to her reboot. Fucking hate the wet willy


She is such a massive troll though that I bet if enough people complain about the wet willy and it gets back to her she will start doing it again lol.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Wardlow to win the diamond ring, please.


I would have MJF win again. Make this his match, kinda like Takers WM streak where Max always manages to find a way to win... eventually down the line someone beats him for it but not now. 

If anything Max and Wardlow should be two of the final three and Max should sneakily eliminate Wardlow to be one of the final two and in the match at WiC.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

guys.... like FR FR

I cannot wait for Silver vs Danielson


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> guys.... like FR FR
> 
> I cannot wait for Silver vs Danielson


Yeah it seems like a real fun style matchup. Should be about a million miles an hour


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

kind of a meh card. hopefully the other shit and whatever they tape at rampage makes up for it. have tickets to this one. looking most forward to seeing bryan danielson kick the shit out of that lowlife, jabroni scumbag clown. hopefully sends him to the fucking hospital.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TonySirico said:


> kind of a meh card. hopefully the other shit and whatever they tape at rampage makes up for it. have tickets to this one. looking most forward to seeing bryan danielson kick the shit out of that lowlife, jabroni scumbag clown. hopefully sends him to the fucking hospital.


You’ll be singing along to Jungle Boy’s song before you know it


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You’ll be singing along to Jungle Boy’s song before you know it


baltimora is a cool band. i'll sing that song whenever


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Surprisingly the only match I'm really looking forward to is Jamie Hayter vs Riho. Not a big Silver guy and the tag match isn't really interesting. This week's card is not my cup of tea but being that it's in MJF's hometown of Long Island, we're about to get another fire MJF/Punk segment I think. Tomorrow night would be the night to try and outdo the first segment. I wonder if MJF is so great of a heel that he gets booed in his hometown haha.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Almost 9,600 tickets sold for tonight's show! Going to be a big crowd.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

It's going to be a great show tonight. Riho vs Baker better deliver. Is there any woman in any wrestling promotion that has a better sneaker game than Britt does at this point?

WWE, take notes on how to book a show in the current era.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

After thinking about it, I assume tonight is when Trent returns. He is from Long Island and he could help the Chaos/Best Friends against the Elite.


----------



## jacob sramek (Apr 21, 2018)

Maxwell gonna get booed out of his hometown lol. Can't wait


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

deadcool said:


> It's going to be a great show tonight. Riho vs Baker better deliver. Is there any woman in any wrestling promotion that has a better sneaker game than Britt does at this point?
> 
> WWE, take notes on how to book a show in the current era.


Its Riho vs Hayter tonight not Riho vs Baker.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Its Riho vs Hayter tonight not Riho vs Baker.


I stand corrected. Thanks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468630524507922437


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468630524507922437


lol, that is pretty cool


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468590148338212864
Love this tweet from Hayter LOL


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Dynamite Diamond Battle Royale is also tonight. Going to be interesting to see if MJF makes it to final 2 again to possibly win it again.

Loved that hype video. I also like how open AEW is regarding real situations. Like Cody getting boo'd and Dark Order being directionless.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Hopefully AEW doesn't light and shoot the arena as poorly as they did Arthur Ashe. Gimme a big ol' arena shot and minimal to no mood lighting please.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter should be on her way to winning the TBS womens championship, not being used as a heater for stupid Riho. 

It is absolutely rediculous! Team DMD should not be held down like this!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jamie Hayter should be on her way to winning the TBS womens championship, not being used as a heater for stupid Riho.
> 
> It is absolutely rediculous! Team DMD should not be held down like this!


It does seem to me that Hayter is going to be taken care of though. Like she was protected in her loss to Thunder Rosa, where she was taking clean Ls before. I think they are setting up Jamie for a future push.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jamie Hayter should be on her way to winning the TBS womens championship, not being used as a heater for stupid Riho.
> 
> It is absolutely rediculous! Team DMD should not be held down like this!


Rediculous indeed! Possibly even ridiculous!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> It does seem to me that Hayter is going to be taken care of though. Like she was protected in her loss to Thunder Rosa, where she was taking clean Ls before. I think they are setting up Jamie for a future push.


At least Jamie has that, they do make her look strong in her matches, Hayter is definitely the next big thing in that AEW womens division and I do look forward to when that future push happens.


----------



## Shocking Candy (Jan 28, 2019)

Two hours of Jungle Boy please


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jamie Hayter should be on her way to winning the TBS womens championship, not being used as a heater for stupid Riho.
> 
> It is absolutely rediculous! Team DMD should not be held down like this!


Team DMD is holding her down. Let's be honest.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wednesday Night Wardlow, please.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

I will be live blogging shirtless from the arena tonight


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don’t think Jamie Hayter has anything to worry about as far as a push. She can work a mic and is above average in ring, I can easily see her being used better after her eventual split with Britt. She’s one of the better female workers in the division all things considered.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

The question that needs to be answered that hasn't yet is Kyle O'Riley going to debut tonight? We haven't had the opportunity for a person to leave one company and debut on another in this short of a timespan for a very long time. Christian and TNA was the last one and before that it was Rick Rude and Lex Luger.

I say yes we will. Maybe comes out during Starks and Team Taz's time on the show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would be funny if there was a backstage segment with The Elite and Kyle was just standing there with Bobby Fish


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> The question that needs to be answered that hasn't yet is Kyle O'Riley going to debut tonight? We haven't had the opportunity for a person to leave one company and debut on another in this short of a timespan for a very long time. Christian and TNA was the last one and before that it was Rick Rude and Lex Luger.
> 
> I say yes we will. Maybe comes out during Starks and Team Taz's time on the show.


can he debut? Is his contract up?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can he debut? Is his contract up?


Actually, I think I heard he signed a deal though the 10th, so he probably won't debut until next week


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hope we get a great show!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can he debut? Is his contract up?


I've heard it ends on the 10th.

So next week, for sure.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

When KoR signs, they ought to have the Bucks, FTR, Lucha Bros and Ortiz/Santana squabbling in the ring over title shots for the AEW and AAA tag belts. Out come reDRagon...

... and then the Briscoes. And you can have six famed teams contesting two titles.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468636321430192130
That's pretty cool.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> can he debut? Is his contract up?


If everything is right his contract expired last night. Gargano's will end this Friday.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crowd is gonna be HOT tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone think Punk/MJF will surpass their first promo battle tonight in Long Island?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Anyone think Punk/MJF will surpass their first promo battle tonight in Long Island?


They scheduled for a promo? 

I thought perhaps Punk would cost MJF in the battle royal


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> They scheduled for a promo?
> 
> I thought perhaps Punk would cost MJF in the battle royal


No not scheduled I am just expecting/hoping for one seeing that they are in MJF's hometown. Was thinking maybe 2 MJF appearances tonight, one for a Long Island promo and one for the battle royale. I'm fine either way but it would be nice to see how the crowd reacts to Punk tonight if he were to be standing face to face with MJF.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

ripcitydisciple said:


> If everything is right his contract expired last night. Gargano's will end this Friday.


That's what I thought it was as well.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

I'd hope they'd tell him to stay at home and do some sit ups before being shown on TV. Dude is looking sloppy. But AEW doesn't care about that


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wanna see a PAC/Black promo battle tonight too, fingers crossed


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m curious to see how the crowd will react to MJF.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just realized this was the go home show to winter is coming, I wonder what other matches will be announced, last year outside of Moxley/Omega and Darby/Cody vs Team Taz the card wasn’t too strong.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I knew we were getting an MJF promo haha


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao nvm boos for Punk!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHA Punk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No way, they actually went with the reverse


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Starting with a promo, love it

This company is learning slowly


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hahaha Punk going ham


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk HEELING it up! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cody listening to the reaction


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Punk gets to be a heel for one night and he's killing it 🤣*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

man aew announcers are trash. They draw you out of the show


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is fantastic stuff


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

SHOW THE FUCKING CROWD AAAAAA


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

These first 5 minutes are better than Raw was this week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sweet 4 pillars shirt by the way


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

punk is such a nerd


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is something new and surreal


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

As an Ottawa fan that one hurt


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m loving heel Punk reminds me of the old days haha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I would personally replace Jungle Boy on the four pillars shirt, but it was perfect to do it to MJF for this feud.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk getting STFU chants that’s crazy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd is telling Punk to SHUT THE FUCK UP. LMAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn it feels so good having a heel Punk on the mic, shame its only cause he's in MJF's hometown, and he's gonna be back to kissing the fans asses next week.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Honestly this sucks.... going back to the islanders 3 times, MJF not coming out, just move on

edit: crowd sucks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Punk is a boring heel lol.....keeps repeating the same shit and it's the ol "insult home sports team" just lame.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome promo. Heel Punk for one night was great.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Take a shot each time he mentions the Islanders


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Been gone for a couple weeks and I feel like a dumb dumb for missing out on Punk and Maxwell having a double turn. Nice to see asshole Punk back in the saddle and firing on all cylinders, though I'm very curious to see how a face MJF pans out, considering he's been a top tier heel for a good minute.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

This is such good shit

So based on AEW history we'll see the Dark Order next to ruin the fantastic start


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ImpactFan said:


> Honestly this sucks.... going back to the islanders 3 times, MJF not coming out, just move on
> 
> edit: crowd sucks


Yeah it's like he has dementia and kept just popping in with the same line lol really not good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow in the battle royale 👀


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm surprised because I like punk and his promos, but this one really sucked. And the crowd....


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well that was fun!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

boy, this card looks god awful. Gonna watch the battle royale but think I’m done after that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Been gone for a couple weeks and I feel like a dumb dumb for missing out on Punk and Maxwell having a double turn. Nice to see asshole Punk back in the saddle and firing on all cylinders, though I'm very curious to see how a face MJF pans out, considering he's been a top tier heel for a good minute.


Lol theres not been a double turn, MJF is still a heel and Punk is still a face. Punk was just being a heel to the fans for 1 night cause this was MJF's hometown where they're gonna cheer for him over Punk.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn it feels so good having a heel Punk on the mic, shame its only cause he's in MJF's hometown, and he's gonna be back to kissing the fans asses next week.


That shit was weak like less entertaining then him giving handys to the crowd lol. That was pretty half assed effort wise.


----------



## InfamousGerald (Mar 31, 2021)

LOOOOOL Punk took a massive shit on Long Island


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn it feels so good having a heel Punk on the mic, shame its only cause he's in MJF's hometown, and he's gonna be back to kissing the fans asses next week.


This is a taste of things to come. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF to get the pop of the night when he wins the battle royal.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Crowd really hot here against punk. Insulting hockey team is so lame. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Punk is a really good promo normally, but that was really bad. It was too long and had no pay off. Trying to insult the "home town fans" three times is cheap at best and pandering at worst.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

MJF video package just shit on that punk segment lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is so good 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That shit was weak like less entertaining then him giving handys to the crowd lol. That was pretty half assed effort wise.


No ones saying it was an epic heel promo buddy, just saying it feels good to see him being a dick to the fans instead of hugging them and kissing their ass.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Matzah ball! LI , where dreams go to die![emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Babyface MJF 😮


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this dude crying?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> No ones saying it was an epic heel promo buddy, just saying it feels good to see him being a dick to the fans instead of hugging them and kissing their ass.


Completely uninspired and not good is what I got out if it lol....so the same as him kissing ass.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

For better or worst, this has been a WWE style show so far.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Tony shitting on the fans for cheering MJF, dude calm down fans paid their money for their ticket, let them cheer for who they want.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The undisputed best heel in the business.


FrankenTodd said:


> Is this dude crying?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he’s emotional.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Tony shitting on the fans for cheering MJF, dude calm down fans paid their money for their ticket, let them cheer for who they want.


You do realise it's not real, right?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MJF doing what CM Punk does in Chicago lmao


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jay Lethal tossed like a sack of shit. Ok I guess


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's so weird watching MJF act like a face, but I love how he mocked Punk's crowd jumping.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Tony shitting on the fans for cheering MJF, dude calm down fans paid their money for their ticket, let them cheer for who they want.


You realize hes playing a character right? Lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Everyone gets cheered in their own town. Well except Cody,


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> You do realise it's not real, right?


Can i not talk about the character? Do you go on movie forums and tell people "You do know its not real, right?" when they question a characters actions?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's so weird watching MJF act like a face.*


Agreed. He’s impressed me because he really works hard on the gimmick, and that’s why he’s the best heel imho, never pandering to the crowd, always acting like a piece of shite… it’s weird to watch to be honest.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Can i not talk about the character? Do you go on movie forums and tell people "You do know its not real?" when they question a characters actions?


Well you're asking or stating very obvious answers to very obvious questions....

The face announcer will yes talk down about a heel even in his home town....is it honestly surprising to you?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Poor Kazarian, that Elite Hunter thing died a horrible death when he lost to Gallows.


----------



## InfamousGerald (Mar 31, 2021)

Someone in the crowd recording with an iPad LMAOOO


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Can i not talk about the character? Do you go on movie forums and tell people "You do know its not real?" when they question a characters actions?


If you realise it's a character then it makes absolutely no sense to question it whatsoever. MJF is a huge heel, Tony is a face commentator who despises him.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> The undisputed best heel in the business.
> 
> I think he’s emotional.


I knew it. I just like to talk shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Some of you need to take a deep breath and relax. Very fun start with Punk playing heel and now a battle royal with MJF. Fun stuff.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Tony shitting on the fans for cheering MJF, dude calm down fans paid their money for their ticket, let them cheer for who they want.


you got worked breh


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Poor Kazarian, that Elite Hunter thing died a horrible death when he lost to Gallows.


Yeah Kaz was never in a position to hunt anyone in the main card......was kinda just a thing until it wasnt lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

InfamousGerald said:


> Someone in the crowd recording with an iPad LMAOOO


I caught that too! Let that man be!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sign Guy Spears


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One day Wardlow will kill MJF.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is gonna start the Wardlow push


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> If you realise it's a character then it makes absolutely no sense to question it whatsoever. MJF is a huge heel, Tony is a face commentator who despises him.


Yeah it does, Tony's a face, face announcers shouldn't shit on fans for choosing to cheer someone, heel or not just let them cheer, you don't need to acknowledge it. Just like Tony shouldn't be best buddies with Britt the top heel in the women's division, his character is all over the place as a face.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> One day Wardlow will kill MJF.


It's about a year overdue.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

InfamousGerald said:


> Someone in the crowd recording with an iPad LMAOOO


Hire Axl Rose


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF vs Dante sounds like a banger


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ok, MJF’s winning this 100%.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MJF vs CAW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol MJF is the perfect heel.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHA, MJF gonna MJF.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Ricky Starks is taller than Punk, LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Boooourns


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF playing the crowd like a fiddle. Everything AEWs does feel fresh and amazing.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

mjf vs ricky starks would be a epic feud though. oh here comes the nerd cm punk


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Ricky Starks is taller than Punk, LOL


And? Starks isn't short.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This is probably the weirdest and possibly the most hilarious 1st half-hour of Dynamite in a long while 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Dante Martin must be taking his heel/face turns from Paul Wight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Reprise.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That first half hour ruled, and I love that they didn't pretend the crowd didn't exist, and just let Punk heel it up some while MJF was a clear face. 

Also, Dante is gonna be a wonderful babyface against MJF. Good stuff.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I have never enjoyed a TV battle royal as much as that one. Everything, including the afterbirth, was perfectly executed.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> And? Starks isn't short.


Just didn't expect that lol, never knew he was that tall


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

To be honest, it would have been better for MJF's heel character to come out and shit on Long Island

Seeing him act like a baby face was just weird, and then doing heel shit at the end made no sense

Have him come out to a pop and let him shit on his hometown, that's what a real heel would do

But I'm just and old school fan, what do I know


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This battle Royal was great...so fresh


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> This is probably the weirdest and possibly the most hilarious 1st half-hour of Dynamite in a long while 😂


My jaw is in pain from all the giggling.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Just didn't expect that lol, never knew he was that tall


I think in reality they're probably both about 6 foot.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> This is probably the weirdest and possibly the most hilarious 1st half-hour of Dynamite in a long while 😂


Just missing this


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Sherlok4 said:


> To be honest, it would have been better for MJF's heel character to come out and shit on Long Island
> 
> Seeing him act like a baby face was just weird, and then doing heel shit at the end made no sense
> 
> ...


He's still doing heel stuff, whey do you mean ? LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

8 man tag team match, ugh..


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I could pass without this next match. I hope it is quick


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Damn it Jungle Boy making them take away the camera from Julia.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> He's still doing heel stuff, whey do you mean ? LOL


So why was he getting cheered?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian murdered Marko Stunt on the quiet.

True story though, Marko got a call back from The Voice yesterday so may be more mainstream than any wrestler soon. 😁


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I still can't get over wrestling fans calling this ugly, scrawny charisma-zero albino freak Dante Martin a future main eventer simply because he can jump high.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Max is the greatest


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice dig at Fredo Cuomo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sherlok4 said:


> To be honest, it would have been better for MJF's heel character to come out and shit on Long Island
> 
> Seeing him act like a baby face was just weird, and then doing heel shit at the end made no sense
> 
> ...


It was just him playing along with them, then essentially giving them the middle finger when they wanted him to save Dante, to me it seemed like a brilliant way for a heel to handle the hometown cheers, act like you're with them, then flip them off and walk away at the end.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Christian murdered Marko Stunt on the quiet.
> 
> True story though, Marko got a call back from The Voice yesterday so may be more mainstream than any wrestler soon. 😁


Marko can actually sing in all honesty


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m a mark for 2.0.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't even hear the show and I'm still entertained by MJF.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Is rampage will be tape just after Dynamite guys?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

French Connection said:


> Is rampage will be tape just after Dynamite guys?


Yes!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The problem with these teams is no one believes anyone but the Bucks, FTR, Ortiz/Santana and Lucha Bros have a chance of holding gold. JB/Luchasaurus are probably close now to changing that after their PPV win. reDRagon will probably make the big four a big five. Still wanting the Briscoes in AEW though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LuchaSaurus needs a new mask


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Luchasaurus need a new gimmick

This guy has potential to be something but he's stuck with this silly dinosaur bullshit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> LuchaSaurus needs a new mask


He had a great look.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LAX! Shame there's no mic.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Talk that talk Eddie!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Young Bucks next

Perfect time for a nice long shit break


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It seems like Eddie is the most over in AEW right now


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dammit production team fucked up


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Corny needs to sing his own version of Tarzan Boy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is is this a t'ease of a stable forming with Eddie? Lol a dream


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

keithf40 said:


> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yes it is the hard cam section. What new?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feeling a possible Trent return next. He was on a pod with OC and Chuck so may be there tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tully


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fans getting FTR vs Lucha Bros on the Rampage taping.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cuomo getting burned during Caster's rap was a very pleasant surprise. >:^P

But enough of that vile guido bastard. Can we get an appreciation thread for Julia Hart due to her being a certifiable cinnamon roll?












SAMCRO said:


> Lol theres not been a double turn, MJF is still a heel and Punk is still a face. Punk was just being a heel to the fans for 1 night cause this was MJF's hometown where they're gonna cheer for him over Punk.


Ah, fair enough. Still hope that Punk keeps the spiciness from here on out like he did with Kingston.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

FTR wearing the worlds most expensive pajamas.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The F*cks of Youth.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The greatest tag team in pro wrestling history!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ftr have really come around, took a while


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*NO NO NO!!! THE SHOW WAS SO GOOD, WHY?!*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chuck jobber Taylor.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Chuck jobber Taylor.


It feels like a hot minute since Chuck had a match on Dynamite


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Pretty much everyone in this match is trash


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Two Sheds







*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chuckle T needs Trent or Okada to be anything. The Parking Lot match was still one of the coolest TV matches on Dynamite.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has anyone in this match ever seen the inside of a gym? It was nice when wrestlers used to look like wrestlers and not like any average joe from the crowd.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> It feels like a hot minute since Chuck had a match on Dynamite


I just cant get into that guy. He looks like a complete jobber, face, physique and gimmick. Why he remains on national TV is a mystery. Must have some dirt on Tony Khan.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Bucks dwarve Adam Cole. Hilarious.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can this match end already? 😪


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I miss Kenny.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

The Bucks are hilarious 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> I miss Kenny.
> View attachment 112921


Me too, not the same


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Match is way too long


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can this match end already? 😪


This. Too fucking long. Holy shit and off to a commercial now? WTF, really?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This match is dragging now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> This. Too fucking long. Holy shit and off to a commercial now? WTF, really?


No one came there to see Cucky and Rocky wrestle a match for more than ten minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> This match is dragging now


agree


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> No one came there to see Cucky and Rocky wrestle a match for more than ten minutes.


Cucky?


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

This match sucks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just end this shit already


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m sorry but Rocky Romero really fucking sucks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> I’m sorry but Rocky Romero really fucking sucks.


He's awful but i prefer him over Suck Taylor


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This ring work is atrocious. Just nonstop sloppy moves done over and over with no logic or selling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking AEW is making it seem as if this match needs 30 minutes in NY LMFAO!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Why is this match going so long? This is WWE-esque


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a mess…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Spam, Spam, Spam followed by boring, boring, boring


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Two Sheds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am watching later tonight. Geek fest?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCK, and its still going folks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Excalibur you must be on some good drugs to think this shit is good


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> HOLY FUCK, and its still going folks


This match is absolutely atrocious


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The F*cks of Youth need to do a f*ckton of movez.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Excalibur you must be on some good drugs to think this shit is good


I think the mask is cutting off his circulation


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I washed dishes and this shit is still on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

That was about as sensational as Tony Nese being considered a hot free agent signing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A five minute match became a 20 minute match... cmon Tony.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TRENT. Called it.

And SUE!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And...............................

It still is going on


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did Trent get his last name back?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sue for the win!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Adam Cold can't be taken serious, dude is built like a 12 year old


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow this is WWE light


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Trent cut his hair


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is why this company will struggle to get more than 1 million viewers on TV. A bunch of 150lbers built like bags of dog shit going 25 minutes doing a bunch of horrifically sloppy looking spots endlessly. Absolutely atrocious.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that the Butcher?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So he was sitting around watching them get fucked over in his mom's van and why did he steal Mox look


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So 30 minutes of hell to bring back Trent. Trent needs to fucking get rid of his jobber partner at least.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Trent has that Cesaro physique.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Or did Miro lose some weight? 🤔


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is that the Butcher?


Might as well be, they all look the same


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't know that I've ever seen a match bury a ref more. I mean, the thing during the Hayter/Thunder Rosa match a few weeks ago was pretty terrible, but I was practically waiting for the ref and Cutler to start having tea and biscuits here.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Am I watching RAW ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is/was a total waste of fucking time. This was some awful WWE light bullshit. Fucking shit. Doudrop level


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sue = ratings


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Found someone taller than Marko Stunt

edit: meant smaller, fucked it up lol


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Garbage segment ate up too much tv time.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Dollar store Moxley


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly feels like AEW is phoning these Dynamites in and are saving the good stuff for when they move to TBS.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Am I watching RAW ?


Its basically Raw light now. Fucking horrible segment. Time we all here will never get back. Next time i am boycotting the shit friends on my tv.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Tobiyama said:


> Garbage segment ate up too much tv time.


I mean I truly can't differentiate the other company from this segment


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The Bunny showing the mountains at their full height today.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Blade?


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

wish.com Moxley

99 cents moxley

muthafucking ali baba moxley looking ass


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Destination trollo lol, Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby So-ho!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

This show is absolutely atrocious outside of the battle royale


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Match went too long and was entertaining, but kinda sloppy. 

Cool seeing Trent? return though. 

But yeah, could have cut that by like 8 min or so


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

They must have tv time to waste. That match should have been half of the time that it took.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Booooooooooooo


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> A five minute match became a 20 minute match... cmon Tony.


Yep, utter fucking worst segment of the night.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They've found a way to shove Bunny and Penelope back into things.

CODY!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm out for tonight, I hardly watch WWE anymore. If AEW keeps putting out crap like this I'll just check out highlights on youtube


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fucking Cody 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No, not Cory! Leave Sammy alone!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Cody fuck off


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Cody gonna bury Sammy next


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody with the heel smirk. Good shit pal.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

"From one good guy to the next..."

Come on, he's gotta be turning. That's Homelander shit.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> I'm out for tonight, I hardly watch WWE anymore. If AEW keeps putting out crap like this I'll just check out highlights on youtube


It's a forum post not an air port no need to announce your departure


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Look at Cody arms...jeez


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Nyla rose sounded like Dave Chappelle 

"Surprise bitch!"


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Get these two goofs off my tv


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Cody is turning. He just teased it. Cody has to win the belt. Sorry folks.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i swear aew booking is turning more and more into a parody.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cody almost went through the heel tunnel nice subtle hint lol, Cody beating Sammy for the TNT title would get him crazy heat


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

MrMeeseeks said:


> It's a forum post not an air port no need to announce your departure


He won't be missed


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Thank god Dan Lambert is coming back.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

I feel embarrassed to be watching this

What a disaster


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Cody to put himself through a glass window and win


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

John Silver of Dork Order in the Dynamite main event folks.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

oh ya sky you the top 5


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Boxingfan said:


> Cody gonna bury Sammy next


If Sammy loses to Cody, that would be the most garbage thing ever.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sherlok4 said:


> I feel embarrassed to be watching this
> 
> What a disaster


Disaster? Wtf that previous match was a waste but besides that is being a good show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Was the fire table spot that bad? Cody looks fucked up. 

I'm sorry but Men of the Year ain't cutting it. 

I need Jamie and Riho to rinse the garbage that I had to endure for the past half hour.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

how can anyone defend this booking ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Cody to put himself through a glass widow and win


The sad part is this might probably end up being true.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Was the fire table spot that bad? Cody looks fucked up.
> 
> I'm sorry but Men of the Year ain't cutting it.
> 
> I need Jamie and Riho to rinse the garbage that I had to endure for the past half hour.



lest just say the other guy didnt touch the table one bit


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> John Silver of Dork Order in the Dynamite main event folks.


Predictions of the ratings this week? Dark Order main eventing even if it is against Bryan, lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody Rhodes is SOOOO turning heel some day. I love the tease into the heel tunnel 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy is the sort of sympathetic babyface who Cody could solidify a heel turn against. If it means a turn, I'm all for Cody winning the TNT title. They could run back Cody vs Jericho with roles reversed and Cody winning this time.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter could just step on Riho to squash her in 3 seconds if this was match was truly booked to be believable 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OH FUCK OFF! The second hour is a complete disaster.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468767383468789764*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

If Cody wins


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Cody's gonna lose and finally accomplish his turn.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Sherlok4 said:


> I feel embarrassed to be watching this
> 
> What a disaster


Agree, hopefully winter is coming is better


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

This show sucks. But Raw is worse so no one notices.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> John Silver of Dork Order in the Dynamite main event folks.


I know I’m looking forward to it as well!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I am watching later tonight. Geek fest?


*The first hour was great, but the first 20 minutes of the second hour are fucking garbage. Young Bucks followed by Cody, and Dork Order in the main event.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Cody is turning. He just teased it. Cody has to win the belt. Sorry folks.


Cody is so fucking stupid he should have turned way back when he dyed his hair black......hes like what going to wait until people are spitting on him to finally turn?

He teased it before and tbh I'm at the point that it has to be something grand to matter.

Its like wow you're heel now that everyone has screamed at you to turn for what seems like a full year now lol.....just embrace it and go big with it this subtle shit isn't cutting it imo.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Honestly, I feel like this show tonight was written 15 minutes before the start. Started off strong but after…


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hopefully Windham debuts next week


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Riho is smaller than Alexa Bliss she shouldnt be beating anybody in Team DMD, so rediculous 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just give us more Ana Jay and keep Suck Taylor and Friends away


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Honestly, I feel like this show tonight was written 15 minutes before the start.started off strong but after…


Honestly the lack of Kenny, Don and Moxley is very noticeable


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

This crowd is pretty damn quiet for 10K.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Hayter is awesome. Please give her some money for new ring gear Tony. She is one of the best you have!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this is all new gear for Riho


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I kinda like that Hayter has Joshi mannerisms. It makes her stand out from the other women.... that and that fatty she got. 👀


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter kind of reminds me of a 2016 Becky Lynch, she is future star! 🤩


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

GNKenny said:


> This crowd is pretty damn quiet for 10K.


You blame them ? Hasn't been their best effort tonight unfortunately


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Cody is so fucking stupid he should have turned way back when he dyed his hair black......hes like what going to wait until people are spitting on him to finally turn?
> 
> He teased it before and tbh I'm at the point that it has to be something grand to matter.
> 
> Its like wow you're heel now that everyone has screamed at you to turn for what seems like a full year now lol.....just embrace it and go big with it this subtle shit isn't cutting it imo.


I'm pretty sure he didn't do it due to his TV deal with TNT.

But now it seems clear that he is going to do it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lesnar fears Riho.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Agree, hopefully winter is coming is better


you announced your were leaving? Having trouble closing the browser?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Honestly the lack of Kenny, Don and Moxley is very noticeable


Imagine, truthfully if there was no Bryan and Punk? We would be getting in the main event Dark Order vs Best Friends


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hopefully Windham is coming next week


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> you announced your were leaving? Having trouble closing the browser?


I turned the show off, still discussing stuff. Lol. Last week was miles better than this week haha


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It just feels so uneventful. You can’t just rely on one or two segments to save your entire show. It’s the exact reason why WWE went to shit.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Major Riho botch.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Riho Lesnar
Seasoned 15 year veteran.
Dominant 620 day reign as Super Asia Champion.
Very popular, never booed.

Roman Reigns
Has only wrestled for 11 years, basically a rookie.
Very low self esteem, has to be acknowledged constantly.
Measly 466 days as Universal Champion.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine, truthfully if there was no Bryan and Punk? We would be getting in the main event Dark Order vs Best Friends


Agree, but i'm really starting to miss Kenny


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Hope Johnny's hungie tonight lol

Silver is a real solid worker I'm looking forward to this match especially since Bryan got decent matches out of the worst of the bunch. 

Instead of uno,angels, cabana

I'd of liked to see

Uno,Grayson,10,


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This 2nd hour is absolutely awful.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn. too much shitposts tonight. i am fully entertained. something else for sure but still entertaining. if you hate it, 
no one is going to condemn you if you just switch the channel. holy...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine a Dynamite without Mox, Jericho or Kenny two years ago. Unimaginable. We haven't seen Malakai, Darby, Lucha Bros or Andrade either tonight.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Imagine a Dynamite without Mox, Jericho or Kenny two years ago. Unimaginable. We haven't seen Malakai, Darby, Lucha Bros or Andrade either tonight.


Or Miro


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone mentioned Hayter's ass was similar to Rey's Mask lmfao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Imagine a Dynamite without Mox, Jericho or Kenny two years ago. Unimaginable. We haven't seen Malakai, Darby, Lucha Bros or Andrade either tonight.


On the bright side, Riho’s there.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie beating up Riho is quite enjoyable.. fight forever and never do the stupid bullshit roll up!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Or Miro


Miro is tolerable.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This show has more ads than fucking Smackdown, geezes man.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

French Connection said:


> I'm pretty sure he didn't do it due to his TV deal with TNT.
> 
> But now it seems clear that he is going to do it.


What are you talking about?

He would still be a judge on THE GO BIG SHOW and still have his reality tv show .....none of that was pending him being a face or not.

Cody is bull headed and simply doesn't like being booed,he wants to be cheered like his daddy was......but ppl are NOW vocally disliking him to the point he has no choice or ppl will just ruin his matches or segments with boos.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Someone mentioned Hayter's ass was similar to Rey's Mask lmfao
> 
> View attachment 112923


More over than Dominic


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tobiyama said:


> Hayter is awesome. Please give her some money for new ring gear Tony. She is one of the best you have!


I think Hayter's gear is sexy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Cody almost went through the heel tunnel nice subtle hint lol, Cody beating Sammy for the TNT title would get him crazy heat


Cody then parlaying that through an EXECUTIVE LOOPHOLE into the first 

TNT Champion vs The AEW Champion at BATTLE OF THE BELTS 

would be


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The first hour was great, but the first 20 minutes of the second hour are fucking garbage. Young Bucks followed by Cody, and Dork Order in the main event.*


That sounds horrible. Glad I am watching this week Corny style, with my trusty fast forward button.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Screw that stupid joshi


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The crowd is dead at this second hour


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Cody then parlaying that through an EXECUTIVE LOOPHOLE into the first
> 
> TNT Champion vs The AEW Champion at BATTLE OF THE BELTS
> 
> ...


Cody holding both titles as a heel is the content I'm here for. The meltdowns would be beautiful.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

It is funny. Lots of people here hated Jericho and Kenny before, now you miss them?


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Imagine a Dynamite without Mox, Jericho or Kenny two years ago. Unimaginable. We haven't seen Malakai, Darby, Lucha Bros or Andrade either tonight.


Where is Jericho?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> The crowd is dead at this second hour


Because of stupid Riho!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I kinda wanna see Hayter lariat Riho out of her boots.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This match is terrible. Still would love for Hayter to sit on my face though. Got dayum.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

shawnyhc01 said:


> It is funny. Lots of people here hated Jericho and Kenny before, now you miss them?


I certainly miss Kenny.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

This show has been pure shit... might be on par with raw.
How the fuck does Riho survivre with Hayter? Come on man


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

holy said:


> Where is Jericho?


Fozzy tour of the UK.

This has been a good match IMO. Just not much heat.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The crowd knows that Jamie Hayter should have squashed Riho, thats why are turning on this match.


Riho sucks!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> The crowd is dead at this second hour


Yep. That long tag match killed a lot of the energy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter's ass is bigger than Riho


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

that backbreaker omg


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> I kinda wanna see Hayter lariat Riho out of her boots.


Riho is like the female Cody 😤


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I think a lot found Jericho annoying on commentary at first. I don't really mind him in terms of promos. He's done some good ones.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd quiet.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Noooooo


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Riho vs Hater reminds me the epic series of Gail Kim vs Awesome Kong


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Riho = Ratings


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Riho has to be the most protected woman on the roster. Tony Khan is a confirmed weeb.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn that crucifix bomb was sick.

Quite enjoyed that match and I'm a vocal critic of the women's division.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Rhio [emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a great match. Push Jamie Hayter.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Somatoed. Bye bye, Hayter(s).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOLY SHIT, HOOK!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Pretty sick match that.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Hook is finally wrestling? Rampage will do it's best rating ever!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Crowd quiet.


Nobody cares about stupid Riho. 

And Britt is right, Riho should never be champion again! Actually Riho should have never been champion to begin with, it was not a good stary for this womens division that could potentially progress with Team DMD running it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Revolution in Orlando? Whyyyy


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Holy shit. Hook


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

What an odd booking decision. Hayter is clearly the one with superstar potential.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

HOOK!

Rampage confirmed 3.5 million!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn Revolution is so far away.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hook UNLEASHED! 1000000 viewership confirmed for Friday


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Still want Omega and Riho vs Cole and Britt


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shida vs Serena next week 😍


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The Winter is Coming drinking game










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Riho won clean as a whistle.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Deeb/Shida III hell yeah, Winter is Coming shaping up to be a great show next week


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruby Soho teamed up with two bimbos on Rampage is nothing to look forward to 🤮


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

That was easily the best match of the night. As logically-assembled as it could've been given the size-disparity, and it didn't go on too long (especially compared to other matches on the show).


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> i swear aew booking is turning more and more into a parody.


How do? What or who is today a parody? It feels like pretty normal AEW to me. Actually the start of the show was above average audience trolling. Or is that part of the parody? CM Punk baiting MJF fans is just tongue in cheek enough to qualify.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Literally have a midget in the main event. Might as well bring in Max Mini or some shit.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Julia about to turn evil? Incoming Carrie gimmick?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hahaha at that scream.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> That sounds horrible. Glad I am watching this week Corny style, with my trusty fast forward button.


*You'd actually enjoy this part:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468765066644369411*


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

My poor Julia that bastard!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Debra….CALL THE PARAMEDICS!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They should sell it as Black is spitting covid I'm folks eyes


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Julia 'Black' Hart coming soon.


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

LOL this is straight out of 80's WWF Superstars

She's blind!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha that was awesome. Show up, spray the mist, and dip out. 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why aren't you selling the mist Pillman? 🧐


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

All this talk about Wyatt coming over to be put in the Dork Order, it would be more fitting if he teamed up with Malakai Black. Team up the monsters!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Arrive. Spray Covid. Leave.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to Bryan Danielson vs John Silver and I'm not gonna let you guys ruin this for me LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

I will give AEW credit for FINALLY fixing their placing of segments: a Punk promo to open the show, a Bryan Danielson match to end the show.

I'm a firm believer that you should always open and end the show with a big star! Also, atleast one of the two (beginning or end) should be a promo.

And the match should have some post-match segment/shenanigans.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I really enjoyed the match. 6 stars show without even watching the shitey main event. 7 at the Tokyo Dome.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope Bryan makes "Johnny Hungee🤪" tap like a bitch


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Arrive. Spray Covid. Leave.


Now he's just texted Zelina that he blew his load onto a blonde


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468769418326855680


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bryan wrestling a damn midget

Da fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson breaking his back incoming.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I'm really looking forward to Bryan Danielson vs John Silver and I'm not gonna let you guys ruin this for me LOL


This!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SCREW THE DORK ORDER!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Although Tony not doing Silver any favors calling him a local athlete


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

A manlet vs a literal midget. Silvers arms literally don't go past his waist, lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Another awful main event for Dynamite.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So who's da vanilla midget in this match?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This should be brief. It won’t be.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Not gonna lie, I bet it's possible Shida/Deeb III actually outclasses Hangman/Bryan.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> So who's da vanilla midget in this match?


Daniel Bryan can at least get most things from his shelves without needing a step ladder.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

John Silver is built like a toddler. Lmao


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Another awful main event for Dynamite.


two talented wrestlers. whats wrong with that?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

holly fuck silver is over as fuck. push him to the moon, give him the world championship. dark order for hall of fame


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> A manlet vs a literal midget. Silvers arms literally don't go past his waist, lmao


😂😂😂😂 it’s true!


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Danielson has main evented WrestleMania vs Batista and Randy Orton

But now he can proudly say he's main evented Dynamite vs John Silver


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

burtchensen said:


> two talented wrestlers. whats wrong with that?


it means nothing. main event never has meaning to it. just endless random careless matches. dont matter if 2 people are talented or not, they give you no reason to feel invested in the main event.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

😂 🤣 IS THAT ALL YOU GOT GRIFF 🤣 🙄


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> Not gonna lie, I bet it's possible Shida/Deeb III actually outclasses Hangman/Bryan.


I wouldn’t be surprised, their 2nd match was phenomenal.Hoping Serena comes out the winner.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wonder if Silver will reprise his role in the new God Of War


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hook looks kinda like Tom Holland, who is uber popular with girls. He's gonna bring the teen boppers and increase that juicy 18-49 demo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ouzen said:


> HOOK!
> 
> Rampage confirmed 3.5 million!


It's bigger than Moxley's debut, or Punk's easily.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm trying to get into this match, but it's kinda weird seeing Bryan Danielson struggle with a midget...


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> John Silver is built like a toddler. Lmao


Both are also equally hyperactive.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i noticed its always new accounts that defend this. where the hell where these people when aew started


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’d be all in for a two men powertrip with Bryan and Punk holding all the belts just like HHH and Austin in 2001.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> it means nothing. main event never has meaning to it. just endless random careless matches. dont matter if 2 people are talented or not, they give you no reason to feel invested in the main event.


? Match isn't random. Bryan said he was going to beat up Hangman's friends until he fought for the title. It is build for next week's title match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> ? Match isn't random. Bryan said he was going to beat up Hangman's friends until he fought for the title. It is build for next week's title match


oh ya real exciting reason for people to get behind.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This feels like a tiger playing with his food.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>



will you guys stop with the toddler jokes, its killing me 🤣


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

LOL. Silver is so small that that nearly turned into a seated-senton for Danielson.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I have til 5!


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> it means nothing. main event never has meaning to it. just endless random careless matches. dont matter if 2 people are talented or not, they give you no reason to feel invested in the main event.


Uhm its part of the story for Danielson to beat up hangmans friends to dethrone page at the final stage.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson is the saving grace of this ME. The guy’s on fire.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i would die if fans started a toddler chant


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They got a guy who beat Batista, Triple H and Randy Orton on the same night going 50/50 with a low midcarder who is literally and certifiably a midget.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The XL 2 said:


> They got a guy who beat Batista, Triple H and Randy Orton on the same night going 50/50 with a low midcarder who is literally and certifiably a midget.



but but but its so compelling because its hangmans friends.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> They got a guy who beat Batista, Triple H and Randy Orton on the same night going 50/50 with a low midcarder who is literally and certifiably a midget.


He went 50/50 with tons of midcarders in WWE too. That's just how he is, he likes to make others look good in the ring. Omega is the same.

That said, this isn't 50/50.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jon Silver would have fit in quite nicely in WWFs brief mini division in 1997 with the likes of Max Mini and mini Vader.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

you guys are killing me


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Danielson is fucking great


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

Danielson should beat Page next week

Danielson is a real star and should be the FOTC

But of course we all know that's not going to happen, it's AEW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> He went 50/50 with tons of midcarders in WWE too. That's just how he is, he likes to make others look good in the ring. Omega is the same.
> 
> That said, this isn't 50/50.


Kenny’s even more generous. Way more generous.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

im more entertained by you fucks in the past 5 minutes in here than the entire dynamite. thanks for the laughs


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was really good, and Bryan killed Silver with another different finish, which is great. Silver getting the most offense so far was nice as well, given he's the best wrestler out of the DO members he's faced so far.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Can’t wait for this match


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

He should really threaten to stomp the vegan shit out of him.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> He went 50/50 with tons of midcarders in WWE too. That's just how he is, he likes to make others look good in the ring. Omega is the same.
> 
> That said, this isn't 50/50.


Also his partnership with Rowan/Ruud, gave him his most interesting/funny run.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

main event to remember, people will be talking about this in 10 years. the greatness


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wasn't there a rule they couldn't touch until next week?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I understand people are desperate for a WWE alternative, and WWE does suck a ton of ass, but this company is mostly mediocre at best.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Wait....weren't Hangman and Danielson not allowed to touch or the match would be off? Didn't they say that?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ew hockey


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Another awful main event for Dynamite.


While I wouldn't call it awful - I do think this will be a good match. I also think the _main events_ lately have been a bit too much of a upper card wrestler vs a mid-carder...or even in some cases a jobber.

It's fine watching on tv. And I'm sure the fans in person are still having a great time and all. But if the expectation and norm will be guys like John Silver in the main event...it might actually hurt attendance.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> Wait....weren't Hangman and Danielson not allowed to touch or the match would be off? Didn't they say that?


They did


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The XL 2 said:


> I understand people are desperate for a WWE alternative, and WWE does suck a ton of ass, but this company is mostly mediocre at best.


expect to have your sword ready with that comment, they coming for you


----------



## Sherlok4 (Nov 16, 2021)

"Cowboy shit" is killing the ratings

Put the strap on Bryan

And I like Hangman but he's not at the same level as Bryan


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> I understand people are desperate for a WWE alternative, and WWE does suck a ton of ass, but this company is mostly mediocre at best.


How would you define what WWE is doing nowadays if AEW is mediocre in your opinion?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

GNKenny said:


> Wait....weren't Hangman and Danielson not allowed to touch or the match would be off? Didn't they say that?


Only last week, when Hangman was on commentary.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was a good show with the exception of the BF/YB tag match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

6/10 show. Lot of up and downs after the first half hour which was great. 

Winter is Coming looks way stronger than the last few weeks, as expected given it's basically a PPV on TV. So that should be good stuff.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468773158455066627


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I watched a really fun main event match but Silver is short, so I'm a little conflicted


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> How would you define what WWE is doing nowadays if AEW is mediocre in your opinion?


WWEs current product is unwatchable, worse than AEWs.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> WWEs current product is unwatchable, worse than AEWs.


Fair enough.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sherlok4 said:


> "Cowboy shit" is killing the ratings
> 
> Put the strap on Bryan
> 
> And I like Hangman but he's not as the same level as Bryan



its not hangmans fault. tony khan has managed to flop the most over guy in the company. the story driven around hangman has been a fucking joke. im starting to think tony is the worst booker of all time on national tv. hes making everyone trash with such utter mediocre nerdy booking.

you cant blame hangman, the guy is just doing his job.

i really hope @Chip Chipperson watches this and rages over it !!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All I got to say is that Rampage this Friday is going to be OFF THE HOOK. 😎


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 112927


 https://youtu.be/ok9pjlcccOQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468779433410637831


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

We couldn’t just hold the serious tone for another 90 seconds ……. Like Really 🙄


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 112937
> 
> 
> We couldn’t just hold the serious tone for another 90 seconds ……. Like Really 🙄


Amateur as hell. I expect something like that from maybe a guy in nxt who has no training and WWE rushed him onto TV but a world champion? Cmon dude


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

-The opening Punk segment was unexpected as far as Punk playing the heel in Long Island with MJF playing the semi-babyface. Also came off a little weird, I don't think I ever want to see MJF as a babyface. Great promo from Punk though. I've enjoyed everything he has done in AEW so far except the QT Marshall match, which was un-necessary.

-Battle Royal was pretty good and told a bunch of stories. MJF eliminating Wardlow, Lio Rush and Team Taz, and Dante turning on Team Taz. Was a little surprised to see Dante turn so soon, but it would make sense within a battle royal as to why they would turn on each other. Wardlow's push probably starts after tonight you would think. Give him more squashes and put him over Brian Cage.

-8 man tag was decent and so was the OC/Chaos tag match, Trent returning was a nice moment, he's really gotten himself shredded and lean. He gets injured a lot though so hopefully he's here to stay this time. 

-Sammy vs Cody is intriguing. Cody beating Sammy would get him the nuclear heat needed for an incredible heel turn. Almost going through the heel tunnel tonight was another hint towards the turn, I just hope they don't drag the "hinting" out too long.

-Hayter vs Riho I liked, both ladies brought it. Not really a fan of Hayter jobbing clean but she'll be fine once she breaks away from Britt. 

-Main event was fine but I'm not really a Silver guy so this didn't really work for me. Nice run in from Hangman at the end but I wish he was on the show more tonight, we only saw him for like 30 seconds. 

The show was average tonight, not one of their best efforts. The Punk promo, Battle Royal, Hayter/Riho, and Black's appearance were the highlights of the night for me but this show was definitely lacking what we are used to from Dynamite. Winter is Coming looks great though with Hangman/Bryan, Shida/Deeb III, and MJF/Dante Martin. 

Overall: 5.5/10


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I think Hayter is sexy


Fixed it for you


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

once again TK has room for all the midget jobbers but Miro nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Agree, hopefully winter is coming is better





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Screw that stupid joshi


if only Riho had a big butt. Her haters would say that she should win the belt off of Dr. Britt!


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> if only Riho had a big butt. Her haters would say that she should win the belt off of Dr. Britt!


Someone please photoshop Riho with a big booty, We must test this theory!


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Joe Gill said:


> once again TK has room for all the midget jobbers but Miro nowhere to be seen.


His upper leg was taped up quite a bit when he fought Danielson. A pulled groin or something like that could be why he hasn’t wrestled once since Full Gear, IIRC.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Joe Gill said:


> once again TK has room for all the midget jobbers but Miro nowhere to be seen.


Messed up leg. He's taking it easy for now.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Listening to JD and Jesse right now and JD thinks that when the lights turned blue and red tonight it was a hint for Windam.

That's interesting.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Hook looks kinda like Tom Holland, who is uber popular with girls. He's gonna bring the teen boppers and increase that juicy 18-49 demo.


18-49? Think bigger, 18-34.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Listening to JD and Jesse right now and JD thinks that when the lights turned blue and red tonight it was a hint for Windam.
> 
> That's interesting.


Definitely had to be


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

That was a very awkward show. Punk playing a heel was great, reminded me of 97 Bret Hart, but he was trying too hard to get heat and the fans didn't play along. Their best way to showcase the hometown hero is a Battle Royal with 2 fucking winners? That was lame as fuck. I've skipped all the spot monkey matches in the middle. Wasting Bryan on these jobbers every week is stupid, yeah it was their weakest show in a long time. I thought Winter is Coming was a PPV, why did they put the title match on a weekly show? Anyway, Page isn't losing but I hope he will, I just don't get him and his Cowboy Shit, doesn't feel like a champion to me.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Honestly feels like AEW is phoning these Dynamites in and are saving the good stuff for when they move to TBS.


Which might be one of the dumbest things to do. Knowing that they are moving channels should have inspired them to put on good shows in order to get people to follow them to TBS(I know that TBS is available to more people). You can't put on lazy shows because it alienates the fanbase and turn people off. Just my opinion of course


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Another great promo opening.
Battle royal was excellent telling so many stories.
Not into 8 man tags. Fan of JB, Luchasauras and Pillman. Sound.
Am so tired of OC On my tv.
bucks always deliver.
I respect rihos skills but she is just too small. Push Jaimee.
Main event delivers. I don’t get the silver hate - he is great. Yeh he is short … haha … so funny.
I love how AEW tell stories in the ring rather than spoon feeding their audience With promo after promo.
6.5/10


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Hopefully Windham is coming next week


Maybe he doesn't want to wrestle anymore.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> Honestly feels like AEW is phoning these Dynamites in and are saving the good stuff for when they move to TBS.


This was a weaker dynamite than normal, but as a whole, IMO, Dynamite has been on fire since All Out.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What a nothing show. Winter is coming doesn't feel near as big as last years.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

@The Legit DMD That Hardlys vs Suck Taylor and whoever the other guy was, was one of the worst things I have ever seen. It is a showcase for everything that is wrong with AEW. And then an actual grown guy getting driven to work by his mom in a minivan? Is that what these fans can relate to or something? Utterly embarrassing garbage on all levels. The only good thing about this is at least all the geeks are feuding with each other now and not dragging any actual talent down with them.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> How would you define what WWE is doing nowadays if AEW is mediocre in your opinion?


Read the entire comment that you quoted he said "WWE sucks a ton of ass".


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Hayter jobbing clean


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Really fun show to attend. Worst part was probably the young bucks match, just never ended. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Loved the first 14 minutes. Punk was chef's kiss on the mic. And I was dying watching the mjf video package

Average battle royal, but the post match stuff was fun. I'll miss cocky Dante

The eight man tag didn't need to be on Dynamite. I do look forward to Eddie and PNP murdering 3.0 though

Jesus christ that bucks tag match. I was enjoying it cause the bucks was subdued and just wrestling. And then the bullshit happened. And then rocky Romero made the hot tag and I was content again.....AND THEN THE BUCKS ELITE BULLSHIT HAPPENED AGAIN. Cole can wrestle a straight match. WHY CAN'T THESE FUCKING CLOWNS? WHY DO THEY CHOOSE TO DO THIS LAZY FUCKING ONE NOTE GARBAGE. I want the bucks that tore the house down in the cage with the Lucha bros. Not these dumbass cunts. The ONLY positive of that 20 minute wank fest was Trent looking absolutely shredded and even he managed to annoy me.

Cody Sammy Guevara MOTY generic ass promo did nothing to improve my mood.

Not even jaimies ass helped.

Bryan went 20 minutes with silver simply cause his from new York. Which infuriates me two fold. It fucking makes silver better than the national treasure that is colt cabana and makes John silver the new exalted one and apparently on fucking par with the likes of Kenny Omega, Punk, page hell even fucking the entire wwe main event scene. John silver isn't the fucking best in the world Tony, I fucking hope the bling ring robs your house for positioning silver on the level of okada you absolute monkey scrotum.

And vein number two IT COMPLETELY UNDERMINED YOUR DANIELSON DESTROYS THE DARK ORDER STORY. Bryan didn't destroy shit tonight. He STRUGGLED to beat John fucking silver. you've effectively told me Bryan has absolutely no chance in hell next week. Way to go you absolute clown

2 out of 10. Atleast winter is coming looks good. But My interest in the world title match has now waned considerably


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Not even jaimies ass help.


Apologies, brother.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Loved the first 14 minutes. Punk was chef's kiss on the mic. And I was dying watching the mjf video package
> 
> Average battle royal, but the post match stuff was fun. I'll miss cocky Dante
> 
> ...


They keep trying to put over mid carders. So eveybody is on the same level in AEW. So nobody is really over in my opinion.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> @The Legit DMD That Hardlys vs Suck Taylor and whoever the other guy was, was one of the worst things I have ever seen. It is a showcase for everything that is wrong with AEW. And then *an actual grown guy getting driven to work by his mom in a minivan? Is that what these fans can relate to or something? Utterly embarrassing garbage on all levels.* The only good thing about this is at least all the geeks are feuding with each other now and not dragging any actual talent down with them.


It's the fans that they want, I guess. The MNW was trying to get the cool people and they do this. I don't get it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Loved the first 14 minutes. Punk was chef's kiss on the mic. And I was dying watching the mjf video package
> 
> Average battle royal, but the post match stuff was fun. I'll miss cocky Dante
> 
> ...


It is absolutely amazing how they can do so many great things and then in the next segment shoot themselves in the foot. They have the Hardlys perform a choreographed gymnastics routine that felt like it lasted longer than RAW and then one of their few actual superstars struggle to beat a goofy member of the Lollipop Guild. I would be embarrassed to show any of that to anyone I know.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ThirdMan said:


> Someone please photoshop Riho with a big booty, We must test this theory!



Riho with a big ass? Would she even be able to walk straight with a 60 pound upper frame and 20 pounds of ass?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Wasn't there a rule they couldn't touch until next week?


nope - hangman couldn‘t get physical with bryan last week while he was on commentary

and only threat of a fine


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am all over Trent. That was awesome.

Hope he disposes of OC


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That fucking opening segment, man. Been saying it for a few weeks now but Punk really is a master. I can't wait to get heel Punk, tbh. He isn't afraid to say anything and he has a raw authenticity with what he says. Imagine that against Hangman Page?? - Bryan as a heel is great, but he's more of a heel in the ring with his ruthlessness as opposed to his promos which come across as more cocky than having the authenticity in what he says when putting people down - but I'm going off on a tangent. Punk is brilliant, opening segment was brilliant.

That was a cool MJF video package - I love that we sort of have a MJF is a heel in everywhere in America bar Long Island as a sort of Bret Hart/Canada situation. I saw online that there were people actually mad that MJF got cheered in his hometown who will look you in the eyeballs and tell you they cannot be worked by professional wrestling. 

Would have preferred Wardlow to have won the thing and swapped the spots around with Wardlow eliminating MJF instead and going against Dante Martin next week. But it is what it is. Hopefully it kick starts Wardlow/MJF as early as next week but I imagine it's fully saved for MJF/Punk.

New York Islanders just getting buried all night, huh? - Didn't really care for the 8 man tag match. Skip.

Kingston with Santana and Ortiz? - Fuck yeah, about time.

Don't care for the Young Bucks or anything regarding Best Frends - skip.

Riho/Hayter was MOTN - I actually can't wait for Riho vs. Britt Baker next week.

Holy shit, HOOK on Rampage.

Cool video package for Shida/Deeb - should be a banger next week, I've enjoyed everything they've given us.

Hmmm, Black going for Julai is..... interesting - I wonder if they’ll go the Luna Vachon route with Julia. When Luna debuted in the Florida territory, she was an sweet innocent character. Then Kevin Sullivan brainwashed her and she became the Luna Vachon we all know and love. Hats off to her selling though, that scream was incredible.

Main event was fine - with it being the last match between Bryan and a Dark Order member, I wasn't surprised to see it go 10 minutes, especially with the home town boy and arguably the most over member of the Dark Order - Bryan plays such a fucking arsehole. I look forward to Page/Bryan next week just out of the interest in how they actually book the match, tbh.

Solid enough show. A few interesting spots, some good development with Punk heeling it up, MJF/Wardlow, LAX, Malaki Black etc.

Look forward to Winter is Coming next week.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> Loved the first 14 minutes. Punk was chef's kiss on the mic. And I was dying watching the mjf video package
> 
> Average battle royal, but the post match stuff was fun. I'll miss cocky Dante
> 
> ...


I think you need to ban yourself for this one. All that swearing was completely unnecessary


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Garty said:


> I think you need to ban yourself for this one. All that swearing was completely unnecessary


Been waiting a fortnight for your return. The questioning of my moral compass. That's...that's gotta be ger


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

"From one good guy to another".


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> Been waiting a fortnight for your return. The questioning of my moral compass. That's...that's gotta be ger


You and he are both lucky... I was going to use this one first:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

People still telling me Cody not turning?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Tonight's episode was entertaining from start to finish. I watched it on replay and it took me about 75-90 minutes to finish it, so I didn't skip much.

Negatives:


Not enough recaps
Not enough reminders of all the long-term stories they're telling
The commentators for not explaining the JR reference at the start of the show. They just said "our thoughts are with you JR" and that's it. If you didn't already know what was happening, you'd think JR is dead, or on his deathbed and never coming back. That's the kind of thing WWE never screws up due to Vince's micromanaging, which has the casual fan in mind, so the casual fan will always understand something as if it's being said for the first time each time. I understand AEW assumes a lot of knowledge and the fanbase is smart, but in this case, they made it sound like JR is dead.
Not enough reinforcement and repetition in promoting the main event, big upcoming matches, and the main characters on the show (e.g. I forgot Hangman even existed until a couple of minutes after Bryan Danielson appeared near the end of the show and I remembered on my own that they have a title match next week... I think... well, I'm still not 100% sure they have a title match next week, and what does that tell you coming from a fairly attentive AEW fan?)

Positives:

- I stopped watching WWE during CM Punk's entire run, so I'm watching him weekly with fresh eyes. Yep, he's a genius, and consistently captivating on levels above levels above most other wrestlers.

- MJF. Everything about him and this creative storyline. He's the most talented wrestler the industry has seen in a long time.

- The Bucks didn't surpass their MOTY candidate, but they were still a positive on the show.

- Some decent video packages to get characters over.

- Cody teased a heel turn

- Trent? Trent Beretta? Trent got his name back? Cool return, he looked like a bigger star than he did before, and it helps to freshen up the Best Friends. The group hug worked well, but the cameraman zoomed out way too quickly (it's a larger stadium than when they've done it before, so it looks bad when they zoom out at the same speed over a larger scene. Need half the speed for double the size of the scene. Small thing, but the moment wasn't as special, so if they keep doing this in larger arenas, they're going to diminish the impact of a unique gimmick).

- Jamie vs Riho was MOTN. And to be honest, they're two of my most preferred women in AEW, so I would've liked this match even if it happened to be a technical disaster. My only complaint is it didn't go for 30 minutes.

- Hook was advertised to wrestler on Rampage next week. Hook!

- Bryan put on a masterclass, again. He must've spent plenty of time around 5 powerful people in WWE to become more like them and master the shit-eating grin he flashes after every move. Lol. Mentally, his work has a high refresh rate (think about that, it's true). You can see he's fully engaged in every moment of the match, he's fluid mentally, taking in the crowd, his opponent, self-aware of himself, just everything all at once - super mindful. Mindful with a fantastic shit-eating grin that he learned from hanging around WWE execs. It's great to watch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So true, Danielson’s shit-eating grin is something else


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Read the entire comment that you quoted he said "WWE sucks a ton of ass".


Yup, you’re right. I don’t know how I misread/missed that.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Danielson went more than a minute with a jobber.

As I said, Bryan's done out here.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Fun show. Saw most of it last night but wanted to watch the first part this morning before commenting.

CM Punk sure was having a lot of fun messing with the crowd. 

It looks like MJF is going to win the ring for a third time because I doubt that Team Taz is going to allow Dante to win. When the time comes that MJF does lose it it's going to be interesting.

Hayter vs. Riho was my favorite match of the night and I liked how the finish was Hayter putting herself in a bad situation on the turnbuckle and Riho taking advantage...because Riho defeating Hayter while they are both standing I wouldn't buy. That was smart planning out.

Eddie Kingstons unpredictable stuff sometimes is gold. Like him going out there to stop Garcia and then instructing a camera man to the back to Santana and Ortiz. Speaking of unpredictable... Malakai Black spraying the mist in Julia Harts eyes...Griff was ready to fight Malakai for Julia!

The return of Trent Barretta! I was hoping that he would return this week with Rocky Romero there. That Roppongi Vice theme being played, wasn't lost on me.

All of that is what I liked most out of the show.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

At the start of the show when they laid out the rest of it, it looked awful and after reading through a few pages here it looks like I was right. It’s really feast or famine with this show.

Punk promo to start — great. Battle Royale next up starring MJF — great. 8 man tag with the bucks ? For no reason/with no build? No thanks. Hayter vs Riho? No thanks. Love seeing Bryan but at what cost. Holy hell. It’s like, “you want to see DB wrestle? Then it HAS to be vs a low level job guy(that he’s going to be ” Is it worth it? This week it wasn’t for me.

Couldn’t care less about this OC/Best Friends stuff. They have enough high level talent on their roster that they don’t need to be featured this way. They can fuck right off with this nonsense.

Would’ve watched a bit longer if I knew Cody was going to be on the show. He wasn’t advertised and he’s known to disappear for weeks at a time.

But yeah, a clearly sub-par show and for the second straight time they kind of phone it in leading into their big PPV/event.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan Danielson vs Hangman for the championship? Plus MJF and Martin? I haven’t been this excited going to a wrestling event since WM 30. And as much as I hated Daniel Bryan back then, I’m equally in Bryan Danielsons corner next Wednesday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems like they want to create a ‘home-team’ thing

like Hart being boo’d in US but cheered in Canada - MJF is now Long Island’s hero - will be cheered there, boo’d everywhere else

Chicago is Punk town, Pittsburgh is Brittsburgh etc etc

would be interesting if they can pull it off


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Enjoyed that show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The show proved better than it's card, yet again.

1. Hilarious start with CM Punk and the role reversal, him being booed. He played the heel well.

2. This segment did so much. MJF was treated like a superstar. The inevitable feud with Wardlow was built more with the way he got eliminated. Dante is now in a big spot though MJF will obviously still be the favorite to keep that ring for now. Then Dante turns on Team Taz and MJF makes sure he's still seen as a heel as the feud with Punk continues.

It also showed that MJF actually can be a babyface if he wants to be. Great stuff.

3. Wasn't much into the 8-man tag but I like Julia Hart so it was nice to see her. Turns out that would be important for later. Then comes Eddie Kingston who is massively over now. They need to do something with him.

4. Didn't care about the Bucks vs. Best Friends and Romero but it was a good NJPW callback/foreshadowing. Nice to see Trent back too.

5. Cody needs to lose. Those boos are massive. I think they're intentionally using him to antagonize fans at this point. If he puts Sammy over, that's fine. It's a callback to that first ever match on Dynamite.

6. Riho vs. Hayter was the best match of the night. Maybe this was why she isn't in the TBS title tournament? Either way, they need to use her more often. She always gets you invested in her matches. Her Double or Nothing match with Serena Deeb remains one of the best women's matches of the year, probably just behind the Baker/Thunder Rosa unsanctioned match and the two matches between Serena and Shida. Assuming Jade wins, Riho vs. Jade would make for a fantastic first feud for that title.

7. Malakai Black spitting the mist in Julia Hart's face was perfect. Hopefully this is the start of a rebuild with him. He sadly needs a total makeover. The most dire predictions here proved correct. He should have been a huge threat to Hangman by now but instead he's lost all of his heat in Codyland. Let's see where this leads.

8. Main event was nothing special but did what it needed to do. Amazing how Danielson became a heel so fast. He'll no doubt revert to being a babyface again just as fast. A testament to his talent.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I gave it a 6.5/10. The sports-entertainment side was good in continuing the current feuds, but I wanted a bit more from the professional wrestling side. Hayter vs. Riho was MOTN and I enjoyed it. Danielson vs. Silver was decent but the outcome was such an overwhelming inevitability, same with all of these Danielson destroys Dark Order matches. The DO are getting jobbed out left and right, even on Dark they lose a lot, yet are still expected to be taken seriously as plot builders in the Danielson vs. Hangman feud. The tag match was pretty dull and Chuckie T needs to shape up. It picked up in the final third. The battle royal was surprisingly fun, I hate battle royales but this one was short and well put together.

More hyped for Rampage to be honest due to FTR vs. Lucha Bros, Hook's debut and Cole vs. Yuta having potential to be a nice little match. IMO Rampage has been better than Dynamite many weeks as it feels more focused.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468790707427020800


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I wasn't a fan of this episode and even the stiff a lot of people liked, I wasn't into.

Punk's promo - I didn't like it at all. The crowd was confused and they just wanted MJF to interrupt and it never came. This is one of Punk's worst promos since he came back and it went way too long. Three digs at the Islanders, really?! I can forgive the WWE style of opening with a promo, if the promo is good, but this wasn't it.

MJF video package and battle royale - The package was well done, so I can't complain there. The battle royal was disjointed at times, but I like that there was some story progression, even if I think Dante turning on Team Taz could have waited till next week. Wardlow also needed more shine in this match. This would have been a great time for him to take a guy like Lee Johnson and power bomb him a bunch of times. Keep selling that too the crowd.

Sidenote: HOOK's debut!

8 man tag - It was a young bucks match, so you get what you expect. I don't hate the style because I am used to it, but I don't need OC/Adam Cole being involved, Yuta running out, Trent's mom, Kris Statlander and Trent's debut. It was too much. I am overjoyed that Trent is back because he is one of the most underrated AEW wrestlers, but damn relax on the "everyone in the pool" booking.

Sidenote: Cole should be facing Trent on Rampage, not Yuta. Long Island is where Trent is from. The crowd would have been hot for that match.

Eddie/2.0 Brawl - The brawl was sloppy, but I will be happy when Santana/Ortiz are away from Jericho and paired with Eddie.

Riho vs Hayter - Enjoyed the match. It was fine. Hayter vs Britt should be a great feud at some point. Hayter seems to understand how to find the camera, just like Britt.

Malakai Black/Blondes - Meh. Maybe this means that Julia will be Black's mistress of the dark, but I don't want the mist to have magical powers. I will admit that a stable of Malakai Black, Pac, Dark Julia, and Brody King could be cool. However, there is a fine line between cool dark gimmick and magic powers goofiness. The latter is not something I want to see in AEW.

Speaking of things Cody ruins. Fuck off with him getting another TNT title match. Everything Ethan Page said was right. I will give Cody one thing. The fake walk to the heel tunnel and smile could lead to a genuine character change. However, I saw Cena do that shit for years and nothing changed.

Bryan vs Silver - I rate Silver higher then most, so I didn't have a problem with the match, but I needed more from the post match stuff. They seemed to run out of time because Page was taking his time before his promo and then just pulled out the one liner. Someone in near the ring probably told him that he had one minute left. They should have cut down the match by a few minutes to add more to the Page/Bryan stuff.


With all of that said, next week looks great.
Bryan vs Page
Shida vs Deeb
MJF vs Dante Martin
A few other surprises.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody was really being a dick

'good luck kid' - lol - basically telling Sammy 'you're not on my level'


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The MJF intro, babyface pop, and genuine emotion from it was amazing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody's instinct to go to the heel tunnel >>>


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468766919104868353


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Cody's instinct to go to the heel tunnel >>>
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468766919104868353


Let’s talk a bit about those tunnels - in the beginning, people couldn’t say enough about how ‘stupid’ it was to have a heel / face tunnel - but since then, its been used in a lot of subtle ways to show you what the characters are thinking / feeling

Danielson walking out the face tunnel, even though he‘s heel - think he’s righteous and justified

Cody coming out the middle, Arn face, Brandi heel

stuff like this with Cody

Bucks going down the heel tunnel for the first time after throwing up the two sweet

its a great little concept that gives an extra layer of story


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468790707427020800


This makes Bryan look like a fucking joke, and people are hyping it up. Bizarro world.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Danielson is going to sell and put his opponent over in defeat. Silver wins his singles matches unless it is against Top 5 ranked competition or similarly pushed stars. Ideally they should keep him doing most matches tagging with Alex. They are 11-0 so they definitely rate when it comes to credibility in the tag team division. Bryan dominated Silver for the most part. If Danielson didn’t play with his food the match would have been shorter for sure. Ten minutes isn’t too long for a match between the most pushed wrestler in AEW and the sentimental hometown fan favourite. 

Bryan’s first few AEW promos were his embarrassing moments so far in AEW. They were almost from someone else entirely. He has found his mojo and he doesn’t sound like. WWE’s Superstar Daniel Bryan - now starring “ Shit!” any longer.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let’s talk a bit about those tunnels - in the beginning, people couldn’t say enough about how ‘stupid’ it was to have a heel / face tunnel - but since then, its been used in a lot of subtle ways to show you what the characters are thinking / feeling
> 
> Danielson walking out the face tunnel, even though he‘s heel - think he’s righteous and justified
> 
> ...


I watch all of this shit and I never know which tunnel is which LOL

Cody usually comes up through a trap door on a platform rather than through either tunnel


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I watch all of this shit and I never know which tunnel is which LOL
> 
> Cody usually comes up through a trap door on a platform rather than through either tunnel


lol - yeah, Cody comes down the middle - ie> tweener 

you gots to pay attention my man  

Left is heel tunnel


----------



## god guy (Nov 30, 2021)

what were they chanting in the beggining when even punk said he didn't understand them?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> It's the fans that they want, I guess. The MNW was trying to get the cool people and they do this. I don't get it.


I've said it many times over the year but khan has some type of revenge of the nerds mindset when it comes to booking


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

this was absolutely a GOOD show


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Dizzie said:


> I've said it many times over the year but khan has some type of revenge of the nerds mindset when it comes to booking


That seems apt. Vince’s is probably a Lord of the Flies/Jackass mindset. Kenny Omega books the AEW women like JRPG or anime. Paul Heyman is like The Walking Dead as a booker. Triple H or HBK are all about The Terminator…or like if Arnold did a BAD raunchy comedy. 

Tony Khan is definitely into ROTN as source material. There is a grandiose streak in him as well…Game of Thrones fits the comparison. He is stuck between those two worlds..,three worlds when you include Spaceman Cody’s - although the exact location is a mystery to everyone else.EXCEPT for TK.


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Just watching Dynamite. Is it me or does Jaime Hayter always seem to lose?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Not been enjoying dynamite lately. Cant put my finger on it. Just seems all over the place.

Decent matches but not really any hot angles and storylines for me barring punk/mjf

Rampage seems better right now and that is saying something.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

.christopher. said:


> Danielson went more than a minute with a jobber.
> 
> As I said, Bryan's done out here.


He was toying with Silver for his own amusement, your assessment is wrong. That's why he kept saying it's just too easy, etc. 

He was also learning what his opponent would try and do.

Have you ever watched or played competitive Smash? You'll see the elite players do the same thing to pick up the opponent's habits in various situations to use it against them later.

The match length was not a result of Bryan struggling to win because they're on the same level, you just misread what happened.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

DRose1994 said:


> At the start of the show when they laid out the rest of it, it looked awful and after reading through a few pages here it looks like I was right. It’s really feast or famine with this show.
> 
> Punk promo to start — great. Battle Royale next up starring MJF — great. 8 man tag with the bucks ? For no reason/with no build? No thanks. Hayter vs Riho? No thanks. Love seeing Bryan but at what cost. Holy hell. It’s like, “you want to see DB wrestle? Then it HAS to be vs a low level job guy(that he’s going to be ” Is it worth it? This week it wasn’t for me.
> 
> ...


My read is it wasn't the quality of the show, just the lack of promoting of anything. 

E.g. Is there a world title match between Hangman and Bryan next week? I don't know for sure, and I'm an attentive fan. I forgot Bryan was wrestling, they didn't have any recaps or interviews or video packages or backstage segments to hype the main event at all - they just did other stuff until the main event rolled around because it's next on the running sheet.

The show closed with "we miss you JR" instead of explaining what to be hyped about next week.

So my read of everything you're saying is it's not necessarily what they're doing, it's what they're not doing, and they're not actually promoting much at all. 

They're just presenting the show with no further big picture editing or holistic thought to link segments or recap packages with the casual fan's hype levels in mind. 

They've always been that way, but they might need to adopt a few writer's tricks and carnival tricks to keep the second million of fans who check out the show now and then.


----------



## AlexPizzi (Aug 14, 2021)

What happened to Justin Roberts?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> That seems apt. Vince’s is probably a Lord of the Flies/Jackass mindset. Kenny Omega books the AEW women like JRPG or anime. Paul Heyman is like The Walking Dead as a booker. Triple H or HBK are all about The Terminator…or like if Arnold did a BAD raunchy comedy.
> 
> Tony Khan is definitely into ROTN as source material. There is a grandiose streak in him as well…Game of Thrones fits the comparison. He is stuck between those two worlds..,three worlds when you include Spaceman Cody’s - although the exact location is a mystery to everyone else.EXCEPT for TK.


Game of Thrones was the greatest show on the planet. I don't see the comparison.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Wolf Mark said:


> Game of Thrones was the greatest show on the planet. I don't see the comparison.


Truthfully, It is really a surface level comparison. AEW uses more wrestlers than some can keep track of. TK books his storylines that span several years. I always heard that the ending of GOT felt flat. The conclusion of Hangman’s title chase felt flat and uninspired. Fans of either or both lament the absence of favourite characters. I guess it was really linking the creative aspects and how fans have reacted similarly to key moments. It didn’t have a lot to do with the GOT storylines.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wolf Mark said:


> Game of Thrones was the greatest show on the planet. I don't see the comparison.


all the seasons?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought the best part of the show was MJF’s video package. That was so well done and hilarious.

Punk was fine. He’s way better as a heel but too cheap with 3x Islanders references. Rest of the show was kind of forgettable IMO which sucks bc the arena was absolutely lit. One of the rowdiest crowds they’ve ever had.

I think they’ve completely destroyed everything they initially built up with Black. They had this monster killing everyone with legit kicks, Cody cools him off, and now he’s feuding with jobbers like Blondes? And instead of being a scary legit ass kicker in the ring, he’s now a magic act with the mist? Hate it.

I’m sure Page will win next week bc he needs the title to be over far more than BD does, but I’d honestly be entertained more if BD was champ. He brings an intensity that you just never get with Page. To me, Page is very bland as a cookie cutter babyface. Bryan Danielson just has more of the “it” factor especially if he’s going to be a heel


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> He was toying with Silver for his own amusement, your assessment is wrong. That's why he kept saying it's just too easy, etc.
> 
> He was also learning what his opponent would try and do.
> 
> ...


You're talking to someone has been conditioned to believe 2-5 minute matches is a long match. 

You're going to lose that fight.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> all the seasons?


No 😁 It wasn't as good in the later seasons but it was still better than the majority of shows outthere.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Poor Kazarian, that Elite Hunter thing died a horrible death when he lost to Gallows.


Yep absolutely horrible


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

3venflow said:


>


Okay here is what 10000% needs to happen. Opening ceremony to the Owen Hart Cup on a Calgary Dynamite.
MJF: I´m going to win this shitty little Cup and take it back to America like it´s the Stanley Cup, cause I´m bigger than Piper in Portland, bigger than Flair in the Carolinas and bigger than Bret Hart in Cana.....





Feel free to use it TK.


----------

